# Astros vs. White Sox



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Predictions????
Ramblings????

Astros in 6


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sox style... Win the series in game seven with an AJ home run!

AJ will be the MVP! Go Twins...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My favorite team is the ones that are playing the Sox or the Spankees!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sadly, Sox in Six. Ooooh, Alliteration...fun.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:beer: Here's hoping to a sox win in game 3 and a 4 game run by the stros. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't care as long as it goes 7 games....a long time till next season.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree, I hope the Astro's get back in it and go back to Chicago up 3-2. It does look like this is the Sox's year though. They have gotten some HUGE calls in this post season that just looks like destiny to me. :-?


----------

